# 4am wake up call



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Our little ball of fur is doing well in every area except sleeping through the night

He was crated from the day he arrived, apart from a week recently where we tried him in our room, but he started waking up at 2am wanting to start the day!

He settled back in the crate (when i say settled, he goes to sleep fine in there but otherwise does all possible to stay out of it) and sleeps from about 10pm till 4am

almost on the dot each morning he starts crying and yelping, we have tried ignoring it, today it was on and off from 4am till 4:45am, till I gave in

I am normally up at half 5 for work weekdays 

He will go to the toilet if you make him but isn't waking us to pee, he just wants us

We have tried going to bed later but he is up at 4am everyday

I accept he is likely just an early riser and a puppy (15 weeks) but thought id ask on here

Cheers


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

They are amazingly good at routine. 

When is it daylight where you are? I found that Lucky slept more as we got darker mornings. But we’ve always been up at 6am. At weekends a bit later. 

From 3-4 months he was always awake at 6am, wanted his breakfast, would do toilet, wanted a play. By 6 months, and as it got darker mornings (don’t know if it’s an age or darkness thing), he started to be less awake, less interested in play, didn’t need to go toilet and started to be less hungry for food. He seems to be happier to sleep a bit more. 

I used to get up to him in the middle of the night 2-3 am for a no fuss toilet break. But that was only up to about 12 weeks, after that he was always fine. 

If I were you, and you know he’s ok, I’d try braving it out for a few days and only going to him when you wake up. 

With Lucky we don’t have him in a crate as we have a suitable room for him to be free in and his crate open in there. Not sure if that extra space helps. It seems some dogs are fine in crates.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> They are amazingly good at routine.
> 
> When is it daylight where you are? I found that Lucky slept more as we got darker mornings. But we’ve always been up at 6am. At weekends a bit later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lucky  will see how it goes and j=hopefully he will get used to a later routine


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

At around 16 weeks I did see a general maturing compared to 10-12 weeks. Same again at 6-7 months. At 16 weeks he was much more responsive to training but also starting to develop more character and independence. At 6-7 months even more so - and certainly “selective deafness” when it suits him!

It all flies by so quickly. He’ll mature a lot in coming weeks.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> At around 16 weeks I did see a general maturing compared to 10-12 weeks. Same again at 6-7 months. At 16 weeks he was much more responsive to training but also starting to develop more character and independence. At 6-7 months even more so - and certainly “selective deafness” when it suits him!
> 
> It all flies by so quickly. He’ll mature a lot in coming weeks.


Yes I think he will too, I know exactly what you mean re his character, we've noticed just over the weekend how he seems to have come out of his shell even more

he doesn't start puppy training till he will be 17 weeks , it was later than I would have liked but they have said that puppies all the way up to 6 months attend. And we have been training him and socialising anyways so hopefully he does well 

he did sleep in on the weekend till 5am, I was happy


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Good news. 

Do keep up as much training as you can. It will help with puppy classes. I think our initial training (learned from books and youtube) was what taught him to pay attention to us and taught him to learn. The puppy classes more taught us to be better at teaching him.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Good news.
> 
> Do keep up as much training as you can. It will help with puppy classes. I think our initial training (learned from books and youtube) was what taught him to pay attention to us and taught him to learn. The puppy classes more taught us to be better at teaching him.


After yet another early morning wake up call, now ranging as early as 3:45am

We've deciced to move his crate to our bedroom, leave the crate door open so he can go between our bed and his crate without feeling he is missing out on anything. We just need to now get him used to the bedroom for rest

Also going to try his walks later in the evening to tire him out later on


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I feel your pain. Lexi and Beemer did the same thing. One of the things that may help is figuring out of his feedings make a difference. So i noticed my two needed to go out about 10 hours after a feeding. So with a dinner around 6pm, my we’re ready to wake up between 3-4. I pushed their meals later and got a couple of hours most days. But what finally got me to sleep at least until 5:30-6 on a regular basis was having them sleep in bed with me once they were reliable with the housebreaking. If the bed isn’t an option maybe put in a T-shirt wrapped around a small stuffed toy so he can snuggle. My two are almost 5 now and Beemer still wakes up earlier in the summer - around 5:30. But he goes right back to sleep. 

Oh, the other thought is he may be hungry if he’s a fast digester. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I feel your pain. Lexi and Beemer did the same thing. One of the things that may help is figuring out of his feedings make a difference. So i noticed my two needed to go out about 10 hours after a feeding. So with a dinner around 6pm, my we’re ready to wake up between 3-4. I pushed their meals later and got a couple of hours most days. But what finally got me to sleep at least until 5:30-6 on a regular basis was having them sleep in bed with me once they were reliable with the housebreaking. If the bed isn’t an option maybe put in a T-shirt wrapped around a small stuffed toy so he can snuggle. My two are almost 5 now and Beemer still wakes up earlier in the summer - around 5:30. But he goes right back to sleep.
> 
> Oh, the other thought is he may be hungry if he’s a fast digester.
> 
> ...


Oh v interesting, he does have his evening meal around 6pm so maybe that is it. Tonight I will try feeding him later and see how we go

We tried the radio downstairs and a late walk for the last night with the crate just in case but nope 3:45 awake again, didn't go down to him till 4:45 as his whimpering was on and off but definitely not stopping.

We,ve agreed the crate is going in our bedroom with the door open and he can choose bed or crate or the floor

We did try the bed for a few days but he was waking at 2am wanting to go downstairs lol he cant seem to make up his mind


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My guess is he’s gotta adjust to being upstairs as up until now downstairs was the place to sleep. Hopefully the later meal may help. On the fast digester, Lexi and Beemer both would wake up with the hunger pukes. Your guy may need a snack right before bed to keep his stomach filled long enough for the morning. At 5, i still feed 3 meals because of hunger pukes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

We had success last night

Crate was left open in the bedroom but apart from a stir around his usual 4am mark where he jumped off the bed and checked out the bedroom with his nose, he then realised it was still sleep time so asked to be let back up on the bed and slept with us till 530am

So Happy! hoping he likes this new routine


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Good news


----------



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

We had this, slept fine the first couple of nights right through then started waking 2-3 times a night as soon as he cracked peeing outside. 

After a few horrendous nights a friend advised us to ignore the whole getting up at night, having him in the bedroom etc etc advice and do as her breeder advised......and simply leave him.

We left him downstairs and after a couple of nights crying he soon stopped. Put him down at 10 up at 6. We have now stretched it out to 7-7.30. 

He has been dry since the first night of this regime and ever since.

However make sure you get the to the loo quick in the morn as soon as they rocket out of the crate!!!

Appreciate this may go against conventional advice but it worked for us and quickly.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

JoeH said:


> We had this, slept fine the first couple of nights right through then started waking 2-3 times a night as soon as he cracked peeing outside.
> 
> After a few horrendous nights a friend advised us to ignore the whole getting up at night, having him in the bedroom etc etc advice and do as her breeder advised......and simply leave him.
> 
> ...


Oh believe me we tried that, and it didn't work

he is now sleeping on the bed from when we go to bed till when we get up for work and that is perfect! He definitely still stirs around the 4am mark so I think he is just naturally an early riser and will get later with age


----------

